# Staffy's GLH Cheese Factory w/ Amnesia



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello everyone. i am new to this site. my name is staffy  i am a marijuana card holder who grows my own meds.  i love to grow my own and think it is a great hobby, really the only hobby i do now a days. With this grow i am using 2x 180w growledhydro LEDS. under that is 5 female babies and one unknown sex. 6 plants all together.strains:
2x confidential cheese- fem
1x strawberry cheesecake-fem
1x pineapple chunk-fem
1x freeze cheese '89-fem
1x amnesia haze-unknown
all babies in 5 gal buckets.
medium- roots organic soil.

nutes- EWC, humic acid, molasses, kelp, hygrozyme, age old grow.

some pics in a bit


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 19, 2011)

:welcome: its good to know patients are growing their own :aok: cant wait for some pics  mojo for ya mate


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> :welcome: its good to know patients are growing their own :aok: cant wait for some pics  mojo for ya mate



cheers for the reply mate. i think it is great that people can grow there own meds, but sad for those who can't/ unable.  
take care mate


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 19, 2011)

I am right there with you  cannabis is a great medicine and it should be used as such, all over the world


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> I am right there with you  cannabis is a great medicine and it should be used as such, all over the world




amen.   lol


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

so im trying to upload pics, well trying to find where to upload. im guessing i click on the gallery then go from there, but when i click to go on to gallery i just get a blank page. anyone help?


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 19, 2011)

At the bottom left of your thread it says "post reply" click on that and it takes you to where you can post and upload pics. towards the bottom of that page it says Manage Attachments and there is where you attach the pics. If the pics are high res you need to use a website like picnik to resize the image to 1200 pixels so they will fit and then let them upload, exit that small upload screen and click submit reply and they will be posted. I hope that made sence


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

Pics were taken yesterday. in pics, the fem babies are 21 days old. amnesia H (unknown) is roughly 28 days old

Amnesia H. (unknown)





both confidential cheese



Pineapple chunk



freeze cheese



strawberry cheesecake



these are me babies. hope u all enjoy


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> At the bottom left of your thread it says "post reply" click on that and it takes you to where you can post and upload pics. towards the bottom of that page it says Manage Attachments and there is where you attach the pics. If the pics are high res you need to use a website like picnik to resize the image to 1200 pixels so they will fit and then let them upload, exit that small upload screen and click submit reply and they will be posted. I hope that made sence




ya made sense  
thanks mate


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 19, 2011)

Glad you got it to work. They look really good mate :aok: what are your light and watering cycles?


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

some DIY that had to be done, do the the loud noises from the intake/out take fans. box to cover the intake fan, lined with that mattress eggshell foam stuff and a muffler for the outake. tube lined with the same eggshell foam. it reduce a whole lot of noise and saved me some moola.  :ccc: 

i think the two pics are attached with the plants pics i just posted.


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Glad you got it to work. They look really good mate :aok: what are your light and watering cycles?



lights are on 24 hrs. probably watering, every two days. im gradually watering more now that i have transplanted them into 5 gals but before watering them maybe 1/4 of a litre. been in 5 gals for about 4 days now. second nute feeding will be next, tomo or day after.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 19, 2011)

That sounds perfect Staffy  you seem to know your stuff. been doing this long?


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is a few pics from my last grow. just one Kali mist from clone. flower 13 weeks. could of gone another week or so. grown with my 180w GLH LEDs


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow I have heard good things about led grows and you seem to confirm it. Was the kali mist pretty easy to grow?


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> That sounds perfect Staffy  you seem to know your stuff. been doing this long?



ya cruisin pretty good over here so far. actual growin, just a few years. great hobby that will not be put down. lol


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 19, 2011)

your years of experience show mate :aok: you have a good green thumb


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Wow I have heard good things about led grows and you seem to confirm it. Was the kali mist pretty easy to grow?




ya im a fan of leds. not all led companies tho. from research i did, and seen tests, alot of companies lie about the actual wattage. 1w leds, ****. 3w, the ****, lol. theres even 5w chips, but seen grows with them, they just dont seem to cut it. if they use cheap parts, u get cheap grows.

the kali was a great beginner strain, IMO. had no troubles what so ever. she was a thirsty girl tho


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> your years of experience show mate :aok: you have a good green thumb



thanks bro.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok, thanks Staffy. Im looking for something to grow in my limited space box. Ill keep the Kali mist in mind. Thanks


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks Staffy. Im looking for something to grow in my limited space box. Ill keep the Kali mist in mind. Thanks



no prob, just keep in mind the stretch when growing sativas. kali stretched pretty good, only vegged her for 3 weeks. clone tho.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome. I grew Pineapple last few harvests. Pics are around here. Alot of ppl really liked it. Actually been puffing on it all day.


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Welcome. I grew Pineapple last few harvests. Pics are around here. Alot of ppl really liked it. Actually been puffing on it all day.



hello and thank you. ill try and find ur pics, im excited for her, smellin good already. was she a pretty lanky or quat plant? :smoke1:


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 19, 2011)

Sativa Dom. So can have little stretch if not topped. It's not the best producer, medium at best. The phenos can vary a bit as we have seen with a few others growing it here. The single seed I got, turned out to be a gem.

Heres some pics,

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54154


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

happy for u that u got a gem, thats lucky. thanks for the info. so far i think she is doin ok. ill keep my fingers crossed for a gem


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

some strain info of the strains i got.

Amnesia haze
Amnesia Haze is one of the finest Hazes Soma Seeds has to offer. The smell and taste are unforgettable, until you smoke it and forget everything! 
Indica: 20% Sativa: 80% Yeild: High Flowering time: 11-12 weeks
1st place, 2004 High Times Cannabis Cup.
Amnesia Haze is a famous kind of cannabis, you find it in many coffeeshops in the Netherlands. Amnesia means memory loss and that is the effect you can experience when you smoke the amnesia haze. Amnesia Haze marijuana tastes like acid and also seems a bit like the Super Silver Haze. Amnesia Haze is one of the stronger white weed species and very popular among the Haze lovers.
Amnesia Haze is pale green in color, green from the leaves with orange and brown hairs, over this a consistent light white haze of THC. The smell is strong and fresh. The effect of this amnesia haze hits pretty fast and is especially pretty strong mentally, also experienced smokers confirm this.

Confidential cheese
Sex : Feminized
Type : Mostly indica
Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : LA Confidential x Cheese
Flowering Time : Medium, Long
Outdoor Harvest : Sept/Oct
Height : Medium
THC Level : High
Characteristics : stinky with a sweet taste

Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese is a triple crown winner and is made of LA Confidential, and crossed her into the Exodus Cheese (Skunk #1) cut. Confidential Cheese is 70% Indicia and 30% sativa. Flowering time indoors is 8-9 weeks and its cannabis seeds produce a yield of 350-500 g/m2. This strain is light green and stinky with a sweet taste and a very medicinal high. Some phenos will be short like the LA and some will be taller like the Exodus.
Formerly known as LA Cheese

Pineapple chunk
We crossed the famous &#8220;Barney&#8217;s&#8221; Pineapple with our Cheese/Skunk #1 with the intention of breeding in to this new variety the essence and flavor of these two delicious strains. The result is an extremely vigourous and stable plant. Mould and disease resistant.
Flowering to a beautiful conclusion in just 55 days. The essence and flavour of Pineapple Chunk is immediately obvious. Its aroma of earthy Cheese X Skunk is backed up by a secondary scent of Pineapple. The taste is delicious and unique. Earthy flavours are underpinned by a strong tasty Pineapple aftershock.
Pineapple Chunk is most rewarding. A huge giver with a massive THC output and high CBD gives a powerful couch lock effect. 

type	Indica Dominant
GENETICS	Pineapple X Skunk # 1 X Chee
yield	Optimum indoor. 650 gr/m2
HEIGHT	60- 80 cm
flowering time	55 to 60 days
Harvest time	End of September
THC	25%
CBD	1.1

strawberry cheese cake
Genetics:	 Chronic x Cheese
Variety:	 Mostly Indica
Type:	 f1 hybrid
Harvest Date:	 October
Flowering Period:	 8 weeks
Yield:	 500gm/m2
THC Content:	 20-22%
Characteristics:	 Medical Grade

Heavyweight Strawberry Cheesecake Feminised Cannabis Seeds Info
The Strain that took Spain by storm last year is finally available for all to sample. Fernando, the Balearic bud king, has created a wonder plant! Crossing the aromatic Cheese with a particularly potent and fruity Chronic, the combination is a smoker's delight. The distinctive Cheese flavour is there , but with an added sweet, sugary twist.
The effect is extremely potent and all powerful - make sure you have plenty of spare time on your hands , as Strawberry Cheesecake will ensure a protracted period of couch lock! This plant has also been highly praised for its pain relieving qualities, and is particularly recommended for arthritic problems and muscle pain.
Strawberry Cheesecake grows to short/medium height, and is a joy to behold along the way. Fat, chunky colas line its thick branching, visibly oozing with resin. Producing good yields, combined with its super strong effect, Strawberry Cheesecake is the perfect mix of quantity and quality.

freeze cheese '89
The 'Friesland indica' is a classic strain of yesteryear, originally from the Super Sativa Seed club, Holland.
Big Buddha Seeds had sourced the seed from the vaults of one of Amsterdam's best coffeshops. After testing, the 'Friesland indica' turned out to be a real classic Old Skool indica strain. The 'Friesland' grows strong with dark green, elegant indica leaves and with classic buds laden with a diamond glisten. The 'Friesland' was then crossed to our classic strain the 'Big Buddha Cheese' resulting to the FreezeCheese 89, a real frostmaster, easy to grow strong, a good mould resistant plant a real step back in time for lovers of good pot of yesteryear!!!

Say 'Freeze' baby!!!

Parents: Friesland Indica 1989 X Big Buddha Cheese 'reversed'
Genetics: Indica 80% Sativa 20% (Mostly Indica)
Flowering time indoors: 8 to 10 weeks
Flowering time outdoors: beginning of October
Sensory experience: Hard hitting Indica 'stone'
Smell: fresh lemon pine smell mixed with the old skool cheese odour,pleasureable potent skunk
Taste: Sharp Citrus hash, very tasty Old Skool goodness.


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Sativa Dom. So can have little stretch if not topped. It's not the best producer, medium at best. The phenos can vary a bit as we have seen with a few others growing it here. The single seed I got, turned out to be a gem.
> 
> Heres some pics,
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54154



wow bro those are some frosty buds. i see what u mean not as big as yield, but im sure the quality made it great. thanks mate i appreciate the pics.


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 20, 2011)

Staffy said:
			
		

> wow bro those are some frosty buds. i see what u mean not as big as yield, but im sure the quality made it great. thanks mate i appreciate the pics.



Staffy,

I tip my hat to you, in about 5 years in a number of online forums that is the first decent bud I've seen produced from an LED grow.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the strains Staffy. Im rooting for the Haze, sativas  are my favorite


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks good those LED buds ... Really good.


----------



## Staffy (Apr 20, 2011)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Staffy,
> 
> I tip my hat to you, in about 5 years in a number of online forums that is the first decent bud I've seen produced from an LED grow.



hello and welcome.
thank you sir, really appreciate the comment.


----------



## Staffy (Apr 20, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info on the strains Staffy. Im rooting for the Haze, sativas  are my favorite




no prob mate. she is gonna be a bute, i can tell already, if its not male. that will be pretty upsetting but, oh well.


----------



## Staffy (Apr 20, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Looks good those LED buds ... Really good.




thanks bho and welcome.

i appreciate the comment mate. they were pretty good too. lol


----------



## Staffy (Apr 21, 2011)

im pretty sure my amnesia haze has turned male, im seeing these lil ball growths where pistols would be at each node. first time dealing with males, it is out of my tent and on it own with some cfl light on her. i need some seond and third opinions? what do u guys think? male? just seemed to be early. never seen this before


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey staffy ya seem to have ya growing dialed in with colas like those on the Kali Mist.
Impressive dude
T4


----------



## Staffy (Apr 21, 2011)

hello and welcome.
thanks for the kind words bro. very much appreciated.
TTYL


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 22, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info on the strains Staffy. Im rooting for the Haze, sativas  are my favorite


I like sativas too; but I'm impatient and 13 weeks to flower is too long! Not too mention that the indicas are better for my back pain... If I were in a legal state, I'd grow some sati's in the back of my garden for fun!

Looking good over here Staffy... Notice you dropped by the grow journal had to check you out... I gotta say I'm impressed! although I've heard good things about led, I never knew they were that advanced currently... About how much do you have invested in lighting?(if you don't mind my asking) and did you use one for flower and a different spectrum for vegetative; or same bulbs throughout the grow? Just curious bro! And :welcome: to MP BTW!!!

Edit: did you say 180 watts? For colas like that bro!?
P.S. Those are definitely balls on your amnesia; tough luck brother, lady mojo for your other babies... Any plans to keep the boy for breeding purposes?


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 22, 2011)

i grow my own meds too  
i'm very interested in how your confidential cheese turns out, r.p. put out some nice strains.
i hope that pineapple chunk turns out good for you, i grew out 5 of them last year and it's the only thing i've had from barney's farm that i was disappointed in. for being marketed as a indica dominant strain i didn't expect all 5 to be sativa dominant, the buds were very airy.. almost comparable to there dr. grinspoon and they took 13 weeks to finish.


----------



## Staffy (Apr 22, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> I like sativas too; but I'm impatient and 13 weeks to flower is too long! Not too mention that the indicas are better for my back pain... If I were in a legal state, I'd grow some sati's in the back of my garden for fun!
> 
> Looking good over here Staffy... Notice you dropped by the grow journal had to check you out... I gotta say I'm impressed! although I've heard good things about led, I never knew they were that advanced currently... About how much do you have invested in lighting?(if you don't mind my asking) and did you use one for flower and a different spectrum for vegetative; or same bulbs throughout the grow? Just curious bro! And :welcome: to MP BTW!!!
> 
> ...



ya 13 weeks is along time and i dont think ill be doin an indoor 13weeker for along time, lol 10 weeks at most for now, lol. unless like u said grow some good sativa in the backyard, that would be awesome.

thanks for the good vibes and help with the balls question  i dont have the money or space much to keep the boy, probably just chop her later.

ya i just used the same panel thru out veg and flower, did great for both. yup a 180w. well thats what it was marketed as, but the owner said they are actually 240w, aswell as others did, so i had to find out for my self and took my light to my local grow store and hooked it up to a watt tester and after 30 mins of it on it gradually went down to 255, a lil longer and im sure it would get down to 240w.great!! so u get more than what u pay for , unlike other companies who say this much but is actually less.
my setup, lights ive spent 1,000 dollars for two 180w panels, but actually 480w together. now he has made 2011 models which ar lil more but ment to work even better.

thanks for stoppin by bro.


----------



## Staffy (Apr 22, 2011)

MichiganMedhead said:
			
		

> i grow my own meds too
> i'm very interested in how your confidential cheese turns out, r.p. put out some nice strains.
> i hope that pineapple chunk turns out good for you, i grew out 5 of them last year and it's the only thing i've had from barney's farm that i was disappointed in. for being marketed as a indica dominant strain i didn't expect all 5 to be sativa dominant, the buds were very airy.. almost comparable to there dr. grinspoon and they took 13 weeks to finish.



hello michiganmedhead
thanks for comin by.

well from what i have been told now about the strain, sounds like ill be alil dissapointed, lol. i guess ill have to wait and see. well see how this strain takes to LEDs i guess huh?. thanks for ur info bro, much appreciated.


----------



## Staffy (Apr 23, 2011)

UPDATE:

Down to 5 fems now. Amnesia is out. Back to the original cheese factory.
Day 26 Veg

Strawberry cheesecake




freeze cheese 89



1. Con. cheese ( the smaller con. cheese)



2. Con. cheese ( the bigger con. cheese)



Pineapple chunk- growing bigger than others, except the big con cheese, about same size.



overview shot







So far everything is goin ok. the big con cheese and pineapple are about the same size and the other three are a lil smaller and all around same size too.
A few more nodes, about 3 more. and i will LST all of the plants, and then the fun begins. i would maybe say another 4 weeks, then i will flower, depending on how big the two girls get aswell.
Thanks all for stoppin by
Take care   :smoke1:


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Staffy they are lookin good mate :aok: lst will really make em bushy :hubba:


----------



## Staffy (Apr 24, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Hey Staffy they are lookin good mate :aok: lst will really make em bushy :hubba:



thanks bro. ya i do love a good LST


----------



## Staffy (Apr 27, 2011)

babies have been LST for 3 days now i believe. lokin great nd getting bushy. not so much the freeze cheese 89 and strawberry cheesecake but there doin ok. also gave the girls a hair cut, just trimmed up a lil.


----------



## Staffy (Apr 27, 2011)

day 30 for veg. Lst a few days ago, today i re bent the main stem down to get a few more tops   
 besides that everything goin ok.

all



smaller con. cheese



bigger con. cheese. looks great so far. the best out of all.





P.C. got the biggest leaves.



S.CC



F.C 89'




eace:


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 27, 2011)

starting to look bushy Staffy. that lst is really working :aok:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 27, 2011)

:yeahthat: Nice looking plants!


----------



## Staffy (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks moses and roddy. id really like to start flowering already, lol. i need to wait cuz i know ill be a lil dissapointed.

take care guys


----------



## Staffy (May 1, 2011)

little update with a couple pics. girls gettin more full.
Day 34. veg.

s.cheesecake top right.
big con. cheese top middle
freeze cheese 89 top right
smaller con. cheese bottom left
pineapple chunk bottom right


----------



## MosesPMG (May 1, 2011)

They look like they are gettin pretty bushy Staffy :aok:

but its hard to see em mate, can u get a pic without the leds?


----------



## the chef (May 1, 2011)

Just caught up brother! Very impressive!


----------



## Staffy (May 1, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> They look like they are gettin pretty bushy Staffy :aok:
> 
> but its hard to see em mate, can u get a pic without the leds?




ya sorry bro, i couldnt be asked to switch lights off and throw a white light in. ill do that tho in a day or 2. takin pics with leds far away are not that good. up close is pretty nice tho. thanks for stoppin by mate.


----------



## Staffy (May 1, 2011)

oh forgot to mention aswell to everyone with the freeze cheese 89. crazy color comin from the new growth, has been since a baby. its like a red color. only on the main stem, not on any side nodes. once i bent it to LST seems the more tops i get the more red new growth i get. im thinkin it is the strain, never seen it before. anyone maybe know what is it? or could be. sorry no pics at mo, but will in a few days.


----------



## Staffy (May 1, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Just caught up brother! Very impressive!




Hello and welcome chef.
thank you. glad to have u aboard!


----------



## Staffy (May 1, 2011)

ok got some old pics of the new red growth i am talkin about. ya its not recent, pic takin awhile ago but same thing is happening today. anyone know what it might be? looks cool!


----------



## the chef (May 2, 2011)

Daaaank!


----------



## Staffy (May 2, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Daaaank!




lol. pretty crazy huh. u think its probably just a strain thing?


----------



## MosesPMG (May 2, 2011)

It is probably genetics, but if it gets cold in your room when the light is off, it could cause something like that too. keep us updated mate, Im interested :aok:


----------



## Staffy (May 2, 2011)

ya thats what im thinkin. cold. not a chance in my tent. lgiths always on.
will do take care buddy.


----------



## Staffy (May 3, 2011)

here are some better pics, taken out of tent and one in tub, given a lil flush.
day 35 now.

All 4. minus the big con. cheese





S.CC



F.C 89.   i really like the look of this plant for some reason.



Small Con.C



P.C



Big Con. C in tub. lol





thank you all for stoppin by!!


----------



## MosesPMG (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the better pics Staffy, they look like little round bushes :rofl: They look green and healthy mate, when you gonna flower?


----------



## Staffy (May 3, 2011)

thanks mate. im happy with these girls so far. gonna give them a flush soon, not sure when to flower.i want to now but i also want them to get abit more taller. nodes are seperating. i topped alil aswell to the bigger nodes that were sticking out, so i can get a few more tops 
once these get bigger im sure ill flower. sorry to ramble, lol. maybe another 3 weeks or so. really depend on how big the big con gets too. dont want it to get way bigger than others.

thanks for stoppin by mate


----------



## Staffy (May 8, 2011)

ok gonna do some pics later but i dont have the camera right now, the wife nabbed it. lol.
anyway plants looking good and nice and bushy.

im thinkin i want to start flower very soon, most of the nodes have shifted but some stems havent. 
should i wait till all nodes on all stems have shifted? or is it ok to start flower if i want?
first time with seed so not sure how to attack this moment, lol.
thanks all.


----------



## Staffy (May 8, 2011)

also except for my freeze cheese 89 i am having a cal/mag deficiency. but not 100% percent sure. ill do pics of that later too. looks like rust spots on the leaves, bigger fan leaves .


----------



## Staffy (May 8, 2011)

UPDATE: DAY 41 veg.

everything goin ok besides the deficiency on the freeze cheese. i think i might flower next weekend or alil sooner. a few plants have been topped aswell, about 6-7 days ago. aswell as pullin a few branches down a lil. trying to get the canopy level, somewhat. hope yall like what u see. i do 

All




both con. cheese



small con. cheese



big con. cheese



pine c.



freeze c. 89



s cheesecake




Here is whats up with the freeze cheese. like rusting on the fan leaves, thinkin im gonna get some cal/mag and try that? anyone have another suggestion on what it might be?







      Thank you!!


----------



## the chef (May 8, 2011)

Ph off maybe???? Looking dank though brother!


----------



## Staffy (May 8, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Ph off maybe???? Looking dank though brother!




thanks mate. ya i should probably re check the ph next time i water :doh: . gonna give them all a flush next anyway, cuz im gonna flower soon. so ill check then. thanks again bro.


----------



## Staffy (May 10, 2011)

so i think i am gonna start flowering this weekend.:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 

now ive heard of people giving the plants 36 hours of darkness right before going  12/12. is this good? does it speed up the flowering process? who does this and why? any info would be great.
thank you!!


----------



## Staffy (May 12, 2011)

day 1 of flower starts tomorrow!!!


----------



## Roddy (May 12, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! 

Alternating nodes showing???


----------



## Staffy (May 12, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Alternating nodes showing???




oh yeah!!
:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 
 im so excited for this one. should be a great grow. i have my lights on at night and off during the day , cuz of heat during the day , i thought this will help keep it cooler in the tent.
thanks for stoppin by brother.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 12, 2011)

Very nice staffy look forward to this grow btw the 89 cheese freeze is that an exodus/uk cheese cross?
T4


----------



## Staffy (May 13, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Very nice staffy look forward to this grow btw the 89 cheese freeze is that an exodus/uk cheese cross?
> T4




hey mate.
ya im lookin foward to this grow too. Na its a big buddha cheese cross. i think the only exodus cheese cross i got is the confidential cheese.yummy!!! i cant wait for this strain. 

thanks for stoppin by


----------



## Staffy (May 18, 2011)

day 6 flower today. looks good. goin a lil slow from the experience i have , not a whole lot but im thinkin its a strain thing. but i have many dif strains so....... i think freeeze cheese is a lil quicker than the others.
other than waiing on more pistols. growth has been great, maybe 3-4 inch stretch so far. startin to def smell a lil so i need to go get a fan ASAP.
they have been fed with bloom nutes once so far. nutes im using. general organics+ tea.hygrozyme. humic acid and molasses. humic acid and molasses is used when i make a tea. also with worm castings. brew that for about a day an a half then feed right away. just waiting for 7 o clock so i can go inthere and take some pics and ill try and post them up later. temp are alot better now. get hot during the day, somethimes right now , so i have the lights off during the day and light on at night.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 22, 2011)

Hey up Staffy noticed the mains plug so you not in U.K. then buddy
Lol
T4


----------



## Staffy (May 23, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Hey up Staffy noticed the mains plug so you not in U.K. then buddy
> Lol
> T4



lol, no not anymore,  basically grew up there for 12 years, and then made to return to emerica, lol. me and wife will be back over there soon tho. she is english. i miss the gate. and fri night fish n chips.lol


----------



## Staffy (May 23, 2011)

sorry guys. puter problems, but should be good now. ill try and get some pics up later, day 10  or 11 now. in flower


----------



## the chef (May 24, 2011)

Welll.........


----------



## Staffy (May 24, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Welll.........




lol sorry chef. tonight i am def on and loadin some pics day 12 today, i just bought a can filter aswell so i HAVE to put that in tonigth so pics, will def be up tonight.once lights come on at 7pm. the freeze is def ahead in flower production. the 2 cons cheese seem to be the slowest.

 speak later


----------



## Staffy (May 24, 2011)

day 12 of flower. just got the filter up and some pics comin. everthing should be a cruise now.
here a couple pics of all. 
idividuals comin up next


----------



## Staffy (May 25, 2011)

Freeze cheese 89








Small con. cheese







Big con. cheese







Strawberry ch.cake







Pineapple chunk







hope yall enjoy!!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 25, 2011)

Dang staffy... I've never been witness to an LED grow at all, you are having great results!! Keep it up brother!


----------



## Staffy (May 25, 2011)

hey rotten socks, welcome!

well this will be a good first LED grow for u to witness. alot of LEDs can do great in veg. but flower is where its at. 

thanks bro


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 26, 2011)

Hey staffy they all look amazing but i dont think you will need the bolt croppers at harvest time.
Lol
T4


----------



## Roddy (May 26, 2011)

Looking great, my friend!!


----------



## Staffy (May 26, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Hey staffy they all look amazing but i dont think you will need the bolt croppers at harvest time.
> Lol
> T4



whats up mate. lol, no i def want need the bolt cutters. lol, the only real big stem i have is on he big con. cheese. all the others are an ok size.
thanks. take care.


----------



## Staffy (May 26, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Looking great, my friend!!




thanks roddy


----------



## Staffy (May 29, 2011)

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 


check this out everyone, i forget what it is called but basically two seperate stems have turned from one stem into two stems morphed together, making two tops on one stem. making these two seperate stems very, very thick. this has happened on the big confidential cheese. cant wait to see what size nugs these produce. :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## valleyboy (May 29, 2011)

Great example of an *approach graft*.  Awesome stuff


----------



## Staffy (May 29, 2011)

valleyboy said:
			
		

> Great example of an *approach graft*.  Awesome stuff




thanks valleyboy


----------



## Staffy (Jun 2, 2011)

UPDATE!!
(finally)

Week 3 into flower.
everything is going great so far. the plants that are ahead of the game is the freeze, strawberry,and pineapple. the two confidental cheese are laggin behind abit. hopin they will bullk up alot more in around week 6  
hope u guys enjoy!!


ALL






freeze cheese






strawberry cheesecake






small con cheese






big con cheese






pineapple chunk


----------



## Staffy (Jun 3, 2011)

big con cheese. double stem growth








there are nodes everywhere on this thing. should be good.


----------



## the chef (Jun 3, 2011)

Nugs from hell my brother! Drooling over here!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 3, 2011)

Youre in for some seriously nice buddage there staffy looking great.
T4


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 3, 2011)

Looking great :aok:


----------



## Staffy (Jun 3, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Nugs from hell my brother! Drooling over here!




lol. couple weeks they should be lookin great. real excited for this one 

thanks mate


----------



## Staffy (Jun 3, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Youre in for some seriously nice buddage there staffy looking great.
> T4




im hopin so mate. next couple week is gonna be great.


----------



## Staffy (Jun 3, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Looking great :aok:




thanks mate and thanks for comin by.


----------



## Staffy (Jun 5, 2011)

finally starting to notice the trichomes coming out, on mainly all 5 plants. day 23. wahooo!!


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow after this grow i was looking up Some LED's and :holysheep: ! are they freaking expensive! would love to get one but dont have that type of cash laying around   How much u paid for both of them Staffy?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 5, 2011)

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> Wow after this grow i was looking up Some LED's and :holysheep: ! are they freaking expensive! would love to get one but dont have that type of cash laying around  How much u paid for both of them Staffy?


 I've heard they pay for themselves in a couple of grows with the savings on your power bill!! Great journal, great grow, really enjoyed watching and learning, I had a double bud just like yours this last grow, It sure looked dinky after it dried and cured though. Anyway I really enjoyed reading the thread.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 5, 2011)

Loving the LED grow, THANKS for sharing with us!!!! Looking good, my friend!


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 5, 2011)

:yeahthat: Good read!


----------



## Staffy (Jun 5, 2011)

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> Wow after this grow i was looking up Some LED's and :holysheep: ! are they freaking expensive! would love to get one but dont have that type of cash laying around   How much u paid for both of them Staffy?



ya they are pretty expensive but really pay for themselves. just with my last grow i did one kali mist and just that one plant payed for the light and electric, since electric is so cheap running them. but not all leds will pay for themselves. a buddy of mine got another led set and i tried my hardest for him to get the ones i have cuz ther has been alot of great grows done with these, well he chose a cheaper company, just a lil cheaper and well he got a 300w at 800 bucks , used for one plant and got under 2oz. not good enough for me. waist of time and money. my 180w actual wattage 240w tested myself. cost 500$. got just over 3oz. oz here roughly 300$ so thats over 900$ spend 500 on light, 400 for elictric and equipment. now thats a good deal or me. now restm  of grows is profit and they last along time too. 
the lights i have are his older model and has come out with some 2011 models. i have not yet had opportunity to try these yet but will soon
my 180w lights actual wattage, 240w, cost 500$ total my two lights 1000$.
i think his new ones are light 100$ more than the older. do good research before u ever buy, alot of companies say they are 300w leds light but ectually draw like 245w. so why not say its  245w led light. becarful with ur shop. and if they dont have IR in the led panels dont get them will not do want u want in flower.
happy shoppings  :hubba:


----------



## Staffy (Jun 5, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I've heard they pay for themselves in a couple of grows with the savings on your power bill!! Great journal, great grow, really enjoyed watching and learning, I had a double bud just like yours this last grow, It sure looked dinky after it dried and cured though. Anyway I really enjoyed reading the thread.



Thanks alot for the compliments mate. really apprectiate it.

ya they do pay for themselfs. id say it payed for it self in the one grow i did. onces i got the growing down somewhat, lol. the 3oz i got from one plant covered the light, utilities, fans and the tent. so i thought that was good for al lil grow. so i bought another and doin five this time 

first grow i got hit with pm at week 5 into flower so they got the chop. second was the kali did great. 3rd gt hit with pm again due to bad clones, i say!! now on the 4th and goin good so far  . i hate PM. horrible stuff.
thanks for sharing your photo and ifo with me. ya i was wondering if nothing good could come from the double head cola. i ws thinkin if it would take to much energy to make a monster and just come out O.K. super leafy tho. hope its not mainly leaf. i have two of these. do u think these two doubles might be takin to much energy from the rest of the bud sites?


----------



## Staffy (Jun 5, 2011)

RODDY and TOMAS 111

Thanks for the kind words guys. and dont be shy


----------



## Locked (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice aBroham......always good to see somebody grow good buds with LED's...very hard to find a GJ with pics. I am impressed. Hopefully the LED market continues to make improvements and also brings the price down a bit on the GOOD units. Might be the next thing I get down the road.


----------



## Staffy (Jun 7, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Very nice aBroham......always good to see somebody grow good buds with LED's...very hard to find a GJ with pics. I am impressed. Hopefully the LED market continues to make improvements and also brings the price down a bit on the GOOD units. Might be the next thing I get down the road.




thanks aBroham....  
and welcome.
ya i would love for the prices to come down on good LED units. could change the world. im thinking of next grow i do in winter, since it will be very cold, i might try nd incorporate a couple 100w hps bulbs aswell as the LED to give more heat and i have heard good things of LED and HPS together for flower. might be interesting. that or throw a heater inside the tent.
take care Broham


----------



## Staffy (Jun 7, 2011)

hey everyone,
   i was just wondering if anyone has grown any of the strains that i am growing right now. if u have time to give me some personal flowering info on these strains i would appreciate it alot. just becuz from my last experience on my other few grows. these buds are takin there time to bulk up. the freeze cheese hairs are already changing to orange, alot every day i check on em. they are finally starting to get frosty, esp the big con cheese. but alot slower.

throwin up some pics later tonght once lights are on.


thanks all

strains:
confidential cheese   2x
freeze cheese 89'  1x
strawberry cheesecake   1x
pineapple chunk   1x


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 7, 2011)

hEY sTAFFY YOU EVER HEARD OF AN LED BURNING OUT OF BLOWING THEY DONT MATE SO THEY SHOULD LAST LONGER THAN YOU.
Sos shouting but lazy.
So just keep your cf/ec to max of 16/1,6 and you will be laughing.
Look forward to the pics later.
T4


----------



## Staffy (Jun 7, 2011)

sorry mate a lil high and dont get this? lol

So just keep your cf/ec to max of 16/1,6 and you will be laughing.

thanks mate


----------



## Staffy (Jun 7, 2011)

im gonna be getting some new beans very soon. can u guys give me some real good suggested strains to grow. good quality and quantity. and marijuana is like my wine. im all in for the taste. so a good tasting weed too. and good to grow 

thanks for any suggestions


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 7, 2011)

:holysheep:   I had no idea those lights could produce such nice buds.  How is the density? The look solid!  Great grow :aok: I'm really looking forward to checking out your future grows. :48:


----------



## Staffy (Jun 7, 2011)

UPDATE:
day 26 flower

F C 89







small con. cheese







big con. cheese





under LED




S. CC





 under LED




P. C


----------



## Staffy (Jun 7, 2011)

thomas 11111 said:
			
		

> :holysheep:   I had no idea those lights could produce such nice buds.  How is the density? The look solid!  Great grow :aok: I'm really looking forward to checking out your future growls. :48:




ya, they worked real well for that kali mist, lol. the main cola was 13 inch.  and yes very dense, especially for a kali mist. of course it shrunk once dried but i think it was around 10-14 grams.

thanks bro


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 8, 2011)

looking good staffy :aok:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 8, 2011)

Big harvest strain and a real nice smoke and taste is critical mass bit fruity and very big yeilder too.
Far too many strains to even begin to contemplate suggestions.
Lol
T4


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 8, 2011)

Staffy said:
			
		

> ya, they worked real well for that kali mist, lol. the main cola was 13 inch.  and yes very dense, especially for a kali mist. of course it shrunk once dried but i think it was around 10-14 grams.
> 
> thanks bro


EXCELLENT! Keep up the good work!:lama:


----------



## Staffy (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Staffy (Jun 15, 2011)

sorry for the big delay, been busy. lil catch up. got some bio bud for the girl from G. Organics. have had one feeding they are doin good and really startin to finally bulk up some. nice and crystally, esp the PC and big con cheese. they are looking great. try and get some pics up later tonight or tomo. also new babies have hatched, all reg seeds from dank bud. 1 sour d. nothimn yet been germin for 1 1/2 days now. 2 jack the rippers have sprouted and the third has a white nipple, so soon shell be good not sure what gonna do next but might keep the best for a mom. or just grow out.
thank you


----------



## Staffy (Jun 16, 2011)

FC






small con cheese





SCC





big con cheese





PC





close up of PC


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb Staffy.
T4


----------



## Staffy (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks mate


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 17, 2011)

Looking great


----------



## Staffy (Jun 17, 2011)

cheers!!!!


----------



## the chef (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow that looks awsome brother!


----------



## Staffy (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks chef


----------



## Locked (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking tasty brosef....nice job.


----------



## Staffy (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks broster


----------



## Staffy (Jun 21, 2011)

two days ago i noticed some bananas on my big confidential cheese, only noticed 4 ion one spot so i plucked them , yesterday i checked the girl and nothin yet.

im not really experience with these. i only know if i leave them the will pollinate and i will get seeds.
should i pull her out and get rid of?


----------



## Staffy (Jun 21, 2011)

nanners?????


----------



## Roddy (Jun 21, 2011)

Nanners


----------



## Staffy (Jun 22, 2011)

bumber!!!

thanks roddy


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 9, 2011)

Where you got to Staffy.
T4


----------



## Staffy (Jul 23, 2011)

DAY 71 flower. all has gotten flush's except the big confidential. gonna go for a while longer. the rest should be done in next couple weeks, hopefully.


freeze cheese 89






small con cheese






pineapple chunk






strawberry cheesecake






big con cheese-  not getting flush, so pics are still under LEDs. cant fit a whole pic of her under LED with out looking totaly pink so just a couple tops


----------



## Roddy (Jul 23, 2011)

Those look awesome, Staffy, nice job!


----------



## Staffy (Jul 23, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Those look awesome, Staffy, nice job!



thanks bro


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 23, 2011)

Amazing Staffy thought youd been nicked or summat.
Superb plants btw well done dude.
T4


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 23, 2011)

Great job, them look yummy,


----------



## stemjosh (Jul 23, 2011)

Looking great got me exctied i got a con. cheese from the single seed centre just the other day cant wait to pop it   Hell ya reserve prada frebies thats the shiz a 16 dollar seed for free


----------



## biggs (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking good bro, what you reckon to the freeze cheese? What sort of smells is it giving off?


----------



## Staffy (Jul 24, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Amazing Staffy thought youd been nicked or summat.
> Superb plants btw well done dude.
> T4




lol naw just been busy with **** n shite.
thanks bro


----------



## Staffy (Jul 24, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Great job, them look yummy,




thakns bro


----------



## Staffy (Jul 24, 2011)

stemjosh said:
			
		

> Looking great got me exctied i got a con. cheese from the single seed centre just the other day cant wait to pop it   Hell ya reserve prada frebies thats the shiz a 16 dollar seed for free




ya it is a pretty good strain bro. for me tho my con cheese didnt really start bulkin up till end of week 6 and week 7. took a while . the bigger con has bigger but fluffier nugs but still pretty dense, the small has ok size but very dense. not a bad strain. stinks real bad too


----------



## Staffy (Jul 24, 2011)

biggs said:
			
		

> Looking good bro, what you reckon to the freeze cheese? What sort of smells is it giving off?


thanks br. i think it is very nice strain, very frosty and decent hard nugs. the smell is very nice and strong, smells like a cheesy oldschool fruit smell, should be very nice. she loved it when i gave her molases at the end of flush . she just shined that much more. i would recommend it. but i did have some sort of deficiency to it, i think it was due to the characteristics of the pheno i got, but has come out strong and nice.


----------

